# 8*12



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

how many snow goose decoys could be hauld by a 8 by 12 trailer and about how much would a pretty good one cost for brand new.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

8x12? too wide if you're buying new go slimmer. I am guess 8x12 would be a snowmobile rig? so it would probably be an over the axle model (too tall for trailer with the resistance and too tall to go in and out of setting out decoys). go 6 x 14, some companies make a single axles and you get a better pull


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

What about a 6x12 v-nose is that too small?


----------

